

My tech talk on Tornado (video and slides) - finiteloop
http://bret.appspot.com/entry/tornado-tech-talk

======
buster
Every time i see some code examples of tornado i am getting even less exited
about it. Nothing new there, nothing neat, it just doesn't look as modular and
flexible and object oriented as other frameworks. Am i the only one?

~~~
axod
In which case, write your own :) It's just code.

~~~
PhilChristensen
NO! Don't write your own!! That's what got us into this mess in the first
place!

Find one you like, and do what you can to support it in some way.

~~~
axod
Why? If I'm designing a new table I want to make out of wood, should I go find
someone elses designs, ready made legs etc and use them?

I'll write my own if I want to thanks.

The 'mess' is relying so much on 3rd party libs in the first place, without
completely understanding them.

Write something, and learn massive amounts in the process.

~~~
PhilChristensen
If there is honestly nothing that does what you need, fine.

I'm just saying the NIH-syndrome is a big problem for the FOSS community, and
leads to the fracturing of attention. Far too many talk a big talk about how
collaboration is the key to FOSS ('a million eyeballs', etc), but then turn
around and start their own project in solitude. Sure you can learn massive
amounts -- but how much of that time is spent making the same mistakes someone
else already made?

I'm comfortable with telling a programmer "NO! Don't write your own," because
I know if s/he really wants to, nothing I say will change that. The value of
getting them to stop for a minute to think if it's necessary is worth it.

Any competent programmer can write their own X. But it takes a master to help
someone else's X succeed.

~~~
axod
>> "But it takes a master to help someone else's X succeed."

I think it often takes more of a politician. Trying to satisfy hundreds of
different users and use cases is often orders of magnitude more work than just
writing something for your particular use case. Not to mention all the
ideology/style/language wars/etc etc

